# Anyone else see signs?



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

Or am I losing my mind?! 

The last month I had Oliver I was able to take him to work with me. When I took him outside we would occasionally see a dragonfly or two. My first day back to work after he died, I looked out the window and there was a swarm of dragonflies flying in a circular pattern (I want to say over 30 of them). I since googled this and it seems this is what they do when looking for food, but I had never witnessed this before. It gave me a warm feeling and remember thinking it had something to do with Oliver.

About 6 weeks later, my husband and I were traveling from Memphis, TN to move me back to NC (I was there with my daughter for her tennis training). We stayed over midway through our drive and the next morning there was a golden dragonfly hovering over my husband's car. It would fly around the car, just hovering. I looked around and there weren't any others in the parking lot.

For the first several days back home in NC, both of us experienced a golden dragonfly flying up to our 2nd floor bedroom window and also hovering over our cars as we were getting in. Not only did the dragonfly fly around the car, it hovered right at our windshield like it was looking in at us. This happened again a few times when I went to pick my daughter up from tennis at a local park. There was the dragonfly hovering in front of our windshield and she commented on how odd it was.

So, the craziest experience of all was when we went to pick up our new puppy a little over 2 hours away. As we were leaving, I looked up before getting in the car and there was a golden dragonfly hovering around our car. Again, just one. 

I don't recall seeing dragonflies much in my life, except around lakes. I certainly have never seen a golden dragonfly. Since, we've brought the puppy home this past Sunday, I haven't seen anymore. It's possible that dragonfly "season" is over. I'm not sure if I'm a big believer in signs, yet I am most definitely associating this to losing Oliver. I will admit, that I was actively looking and hoping for a sign. 

What do you all think? If anything, it's a fun story to share.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's very interesting, especially being a Golden dragonfly. Years ago a little boy I knew who was only 3 died from leukemia. He loved rainbows and the afternoon of his funeral there was a huge double rainbow in the sky. I believe we sometimes get a sign there is life after death.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

cwag said:


> That's very interesting, especially being a Golden dragonfly.


Yes, exactly! The ones at my work were not golden, just regular dragonflies I have seen before in my life. 

My husband who is very skeptical, is also intrigued.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

cwag said:


> That's very interesting, especially being a Golden dragonfly. Years ago a little boy I knew who was only 3 died from leukemia. He loved rainbows and the afternoon of his funeral there was a huge double rainbow in the sky. I believe we sometimes get a sign there is life after death.


So sad about the little boy. Certainly puts things into perspective. I love hearing about the rainbow though.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

That was Oliver checking up on you,,,,,,I believe it!


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm a skeptic too, but I love stories like that. During my best friend's outdoor wedding, as she walked up the aisle a butterfly circled around her. It was the only one we saw that day. Turns out her grandma loved butterflies and had passed away not long before. So sweet!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I tend to be skeptical, too, but sometimes things happen that just leave me in awe and not so skeptical. I think that was your boy checking in on you. What a beautiful sight it must have been.

We lost our German shepherd three years ago. She was terrified of thunderstorms, so the years we had her were always an adventure during monsoon season. On the day I picked her ashes up from our vet clinic, a single (tiny) cloud was in the sky and as I walked out the front door, a low rumble of thunder came. We have held on to that and see it as a sign that she is no longer afraid. It has been healing.

Best of luck to you with your new puppy. They bring so much joy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sure it was Oliver! I keep seeing Brinkley around the house, so I truly believe they watch over us.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

These things happen. It usually involves a loved one being lost , nature and some magical encounter. I've had it happen to me several times and every time it happened to me it was with birds. Bluebirds when my dad passed, hummingbirds when my mom passed( happened 2x a year apart after her passing) and 2x with Phoebe birds when I lost my Golden,Skye. So I think when I get another Golden I just might've to call it Phoebe.  Nature is magic. Nurture nature.


dlm ny country


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I totally believe that our lost pups come to see us. Oliver was checking on you. I feel so happy for you that this has happened..I know I've had my lost pups come to check on me and just to let me know they're always with me


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

dlmrun2002 said:


> These things happen. It usually involves a loved one being lost , nature and some magical encounter. I've had it happen to me several times and every time it happened to me it was with birds. Bluebirds when my dad passed, hummingbirds when my mom passed( happened 2x a year apart after her passing) and 2x with Phoebe birds when I lost my Golden,Skye. So I think when I get another Golden I just might've to call it Phoebe.  Nature is magic. Nurture nature.
> 
> 
> dlm ny country


Interesting about the birds! My mom saw a flock of cardinals one winter when passing my grandparents old farm. They were both still alive but had moved. When my grandfather passed she again saw a flock of cardinals and I believe it was on the day he died, if not, on his funeral day. She said it was surreal and so beautiful.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> I totally believe that our lost pups come to see us. Oliver was checking on you. I feel so happy for you that this has happened..I know I've had my lost pups come to check on me and just to let me know they're always with me


It's pretty remarkable. I wanted a sign so I was openminded. It does help that may husband and daughter both witnessed this as well! Forgot to add, that I was out shopping with my mom and there was a golden dragonfly circling the car as we were leaving. So another witness!  I had a dream about Oliver and our first golden, Henry, last night. For once I woke up feeling peaceful and not so sad. They truly are the most special dogs. I hope to adopt another some day.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I too, feel like it is a message being sent, who knows where from, by who, but it is a "sign". A buddhist belief is all animals are reincarnated as some other animal. I tried for years to get Bluebirds to nest in my yard. Never had any luck. I put up Blue bird houses for years, nothing. When my dad passed, that first spring I had Blue birds in my yard nesting. They are still here today . My dad had great blue eyes and was a prolific breeder(9 kids). Blue birds have awesome color and are also known to have sometimes as many as 3 three fledglings in one season. That was my sign of my dad. My mom LOVED hummingbirds, fed them for years, had some glass ones hanging in the windows.. She told me the hummingbirds comeback every year around mothers day. The year after she passed with mothers day approaching I was thinking I need to get out some hummingbird feeders. Sure enough, I was in my veggie garden and I heard the high speed flutter of the hummingbird wings. You know it if you heard it. I looked up and right in front of me was a hummingbird looking right at me peeping away. I went and put out the humming bird feeders and the hummers were back for that season. With Skye, my Golden, I had Phoebe birds nesting for the first time in years on my porch after Skye passed. They hadn't been there for years and I like to think it was Skye coming back to spend some time and be close to her home. The Phoebes birds came back a second year in a row since Skye passed. Funny as I type this because today is Skye's birthday. Just my little story on getting a "sign". Hug your Golden for my Skye.

dlm ny country


----------



## MitchP (Oct 29, 2017)

Butterflies here. Last summer, shortly after I had to say good-bye to my boy, I had a butterfly pass by me and for some weird reason, as soon as I saw it, I felt a sense of calm come over me, he was right there, it was him telling me he was OK. I swear I saw more butterflies around than ever before for weeks after that. And they would fly right up to me and pause, then move on. Then not long ago, I made a decision on a breeder I felt comfortable with for my next pup. That day, literally right after I told them I want to be on their list, I went outside and a butterfly flew right in front of me, paused inches in front of my face, and then was gone....was it him telling me all is OK???...and hopefully he approves!! 

Thanks for this thread...I've never told anyone about this before, nice to know I'm not alone!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Disclaimer: I am not a very 'spiritual' person and therefore not a believer in 'signs' and 'visitations' from beyond but...

I have a close friend that lost his wife in a freak snowmobile accident 12 years ago, who swears she comes to visit him and their sons in the form of a dragon fly. Right after she passed, he had one fly into the house and buzz around over the dinner table while they were eating which had never happened before, and since then they have had frequent 'visitations'. He even got a tat of a dragon fly. 

My wife is also a believer in 'signs' and claims that Axl comes to visit us frequently in the form of a cardinal. She also swears he sent the beautiful rainbow right before the majestic sunset on the day he died.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

dlmrun2002 said:


> I too, feel like it is a message being sent, who knows where from, by who, but it is a "sign". A buddhist belief is all animals are reincarnated as some other animal. I tried for years to get Bluebirds to nest in my yard. Never had any luck. I put up Blue bird houses for years, nothing. When my dad passed, that first spring I had Blue birds in my yard nesting. They are still here today . My dad had great blue eyes and was a prolific breeder(9 kids). Blue birds have awesome color and are also known to have sometimes as many as 3 three fledglings in one season. That was my sign of my dad. My mom LOVED hummingbirds, fed them for years, had some glass ones hanging in the windows.. She told me the hummingbirds comeback every year around mothers day. The year after she passed with mothers day approaching I was thinking I need to get out some hummingbird feeders. Sure enough, I was in my veggie garden and I heard the high speed flutter of the hummingbird wings. You know it if you heard it. I looked up and right in front of me was a hummingbird looking right at me peeping away. I went and put out the humming bird feeders and the hummers were back for that season. With Skye, my Golden, I had Phoebe birds nesting for the first time in years on my porch after Skye passed. They hadn't been there for years and I like to think it was Skye coming back to spend some time and be close to her home. The Phoebes birds came back a second year in a row since Skye passed. Funny as I type this because today is Skye's birthday. Just my little story on getting a "sign". Hug your Golden for my Skye.
> 
> dlm ny country


I absolutely loved reading your post. Thank you for sharing and connecting. Hugs to you and I hope my Oliver has met your Skye.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

MitchP said:


> Butterflies here. Last summer, shortly after I had to say good-bye to my boy, I had a butterfly pass by me and for some weird reason, as soon as I saw it, I felt a sense of calm come over me, he was right there, it was him telling me he was OK. I swear I saw more butterflies around than ever before for weeks after that. And they would fly right up to me and pause, then move on. Then not long ago, I made a decision on a breeder I felt comfortable with for my next pup. That day, literally right after I told them I want to be on their list, I went outside and a butterfly flew right in front of me, paused inches in front of my face, and then was gone....was it him telling me all is OK???...and hopefully he approves!!
> 
> Thanks for this thread...I've never told anyone about this before, nice to know I'm not alone!


Yes, its the "pausing" that is so impressionable! I'm glad you had this experience...for me, it's comforting and sad but I appreciate some connection. I took my pup to his first vet visit today and I was teary eyed the way there. I wasn't expecting to feel that way but the last time I was at this vet was with Oliver. When we left, there was a golden dragonfly flying around. This one was up high and didn't come near my car that I saw. It does make you wonder if they are telling us it's OK. I think so.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Disclaimer: I am not a very 'spiritual' person and therefore not a believer in 'signs' and 'visitations' from beyond but...
> 
> I have a close friend that lost his wife in a freak snowmobile accident 12 years ago, who swears she comes to visit him and their sons in the form of a dragon fly. Right after she passed, he had one fly into the house and buzz around over the dinner table while they were eating which had never happened before, and since then they have had frequent 'visitations'. He even got a tat of a dragon fly.
> 
> My wife is also a believer in 'signs' and claims that Axl comes to visit us frequently in the form of a cardinal. She also swears he sent the beautiful rainbow right before the majestic sunset on the day he died.


I'm skeptical too but I so much wanted to be open to the idea. I even rolled down my car windows hoping the dragonfly would come in. haha! It's amazing that your friend had one fly into his house. Butterflies, dragonflies, birds. It's interesting for sure. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

HenryandOliver said:


> Or am I losing my mind?!
> 
> The last month I had Oliver I was able to take him to work with me. When I took him outside we would occasionally see a dragonfly or two. My first day back to work after he died, I looked out the window and there was a swarm of dragonflies flying in a circular pattern (I want to say over 30 of them). I since googled this and it seems this is what they do when looking for food, but I had never witnessed this before. It gave me a warm feeling and remember thinking it had something to do with Oliver.
> 
> ...


I definitely think it’s Oliver. He’s trying to say he’s alright and he’s watching over you and your family. Beautiful. 
This thread is something that made my day. ?


----------

